# Nikon D7000 dust... ?



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 7, 2012)

Just bought a brand new d7000 and this is what I see  

How do i remove/clean?

Kit lens 18-105mm

Im guessing this is a dirty viewfinder... i have tried to clean the outside of it already with no result. Does not show up in pictures.



2012-01-07_01-39-27_627 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr

This one I am not sure what it is.. please help me  I only saw this when I was playing around with a 3" shutter speed.



DSC_0116 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Jan 7, 2012)

If it shows up through the viewfinder but NOT on the images it is most likely dust on the mirror or the bottom of the viewing screen.  Remove the lens, point the camera lens opening down, and blow it off with a  bulb duster.  DO NOT use canned air to blow it off.

If it shows up on the images but NOT through the viewfinder it is probably dust on the sensor assembly.  Refer to your owner's manual on how to lock the mirror up. Point the camera so the lens opening is down.  Blow the dust off the sensor with a bulb duster.  DO NOT use canned or any other high-pressure air to blow it off.  If that doesn't remove it you may need to use a sensor cleaning swab on it.   DO NOT use Windex or anything like that.  Improperly cleaning the sensor can virtually ruin your camera.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 7, 2012)

Ghosts?


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 7, 2012)

thinkricky said:


> Ghosts?



+1... what I was thinking haha


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

Specks on your computer monitor?  Nothing on the camera can cause that!


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Specks on your computer monitor?  Nothing on the camera can cause that!



lol are you being serious? its from the camera...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

Audible_Chocolate said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Specks on your computer monitor?  Nothing on the camera can cause that!
> ...



Showing up when you are viewing your _file directory_?  Gimme a break.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow i really hope you are joking lol im new to the forum so i haven't found the jokers yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 7, 2012)

dude.. go outside.. take a picture of cloudless blue sky at the smallest aperture (F32 or so) you have at ISO 100.... This will give you the best Dust Map you can get.

Sensor Cleaning - Digital SLR Sensor Cleaning That Works For Me

Dust Busters! from Adorama Learning Center

Dirty Sensor...probably oil. There have been several 7000's with this issue... some people sent their camera's in for cleaning.. some of us cleaned them ourselves.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254535-d7000-oil-spots-sensor.html  .. 


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/256553-oil-spots-sensors.html


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/259508-d7000-cleaning.html


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> dude.. go outside.. take a picture of cloudless blue sky at the smallest aperture (F32 or so) you have at ISO 100.... This will give you the best Dust Map you can get.
> 
> Sensor Cleaning - Digital SLR Sensor Cleaning That Works For Me
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a ton for the info. Ill try this today

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2012)

Audible_Chocolate said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Did you know you can turn that SPAM off on your device?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 9, 2012)

KmH said:


> Audible_Chocolate said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my DROID BIONIC
> ...



You can?  I thought it just appeared with every post? 

Sent from my LAPTOP COMPUTER


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Audible_Chocolate said:
> ...



Yes, you can.

Sent from my MyFingers via CherryBomb.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 9, 2012)

Off the wall question here, but, why do you have two accounts? Just wondering because I recognized two accounts linking the same Flickr account. My guess is, Jessica is your GF?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/268598-c-c-these-my-first-pics-ever.html


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Awesome!

Sent from my lawn mower.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 9, 2012)

My D7000 had that crap all over it and I sent it to them for warranty. Didn't feel i should pay to have a brand new camera cleaned or purchase stuff and clean it.

Nikon initially tried cleaning the sensor to no avail and finally replaced parts which was fine with me.  Although the months long wait was not and i got a backup body as some had suggested before i sent it in.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Off the wall question here, but, why do you have two accounts? Just wondering because I recognized two accounts linking the same Flickr account. My guess is, Jessica is your GF?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/268598-c-c-these-my-first-pics-ever.html


 
Good guess lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 10, 2012)

So I have been doing a lot of reading. OIL! Should I just live with this and clean it from time to time or should I have Nikon fix it. I dont know how they "fix" it, but I guess its a pretty well known issue.




20120110-DSC_0850 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Audible_Chocolate said:


> So I have been doing a lot of reading. OIL! Should I just live with this and clean it from time to time or should I have Nikon fix it. I dont know how they "fix" it, but I guess its a pretty well known issue.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/audiblechocolate/6672021109/
> 20120110-DSC_0850 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr



That was also indicated in the TPF threads I posted for  you. I had the same issue. I cleaned my sensor (once).. and have had no other issues with it.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Audible_Chocolate said:
> 
> 
> > So I have been doing a lot of reading. OIL! Should I just live with this and clean it from time to time or should I have Nikon fix it. I dont know how they "fix" it, but I guess its a pretty well known issue.
> ...


 
I guess nikon will "fix" it for you if you send it in. Now everyone i have talked to says they fix something different lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a dirty sensor to me.. either have a pro clean it.. or clean it yourself. The other option is to send it to Nikon, and have your new 7000 gone for several weeks. (if you do it yourself.. be careful.. do it right!)


----------



## photobykelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Contact the Men in Black you have aliens living on your mirror.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 10, 2012)

photobykelly said:


> Contact the Men in Black you have aliens living on your mirror.


 
Lol i have them on speed dial thanks...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

